#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  PVT and Reservoir fluids

## tiger842002

Dear Friends:



Hoping this course material will be useful to whom are interested in pvt and reservoir fluids behavior 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: PVT and Reservoir fluids

----------


## randomwave

thank you very much....

----------


## temr

Thanks good info

----------


## tiger842002

you are welcome friends

----------


## alouche

Thank you very intersting!!

----------


## gosgirl

It is interesting,thanks

----------


## sadegh128

Thank you

----------


## rns

I need some one to hellp me how i can do the PVTi in eclips

----------


## Bang Gaol

Can somebody re-upload it? I got redirected..
Thanks.

Regards

----------


## mohamedpet1

i do apprecaite the attached materials

Mohamed Adly
0105607282

----------


## tutungs

thanks

----------


## anihita

that is very informative and even a non performing student will understand a lot by reading the study materials

----------


## sang_3011

Thanks so much!

See More: PVT and Reservoir fluids

----------


## TRONALD2010

Good material. Thanks a lot!!

----------


## wjxjiarong

Thanks for your material

----------


## Athon

Good material, thanks. Do you have her book?

----------


## LOST

there is a PVT analysis of an oil reservoir that i want to use for EOS regression.
when i split puls fraction into three seudo components the calculated saturation pressure 
will be 1622 psi while the observed saturation pressure is 1618 psia.
there are some questions:
how could i know that this is a good splitting?
can i use phase diagram of new mixture(with 3 pseudoComponents) as a valid reference for regression?
or I should compare phase diagram of new mixture with phase diagram of mixture before splitting?

what is more acurate?
phase diagram of mixture before splitting with 1450 psi calculated saturation pressure OR
phase diagram of mixture after splitting with 1622 psi calculated saturation pressure?

thank you

----------


## saadi

@Lost
I'm also doing my bachelor degree project in the same domain. Have you followed Gaussian Quadrature Method to split C7+? I'm actually stuck at calculating the dew point pressure (gas condensate fluid) using PREOS. I have a CVD data and any method that I have so far searched to calculate dew point pressure requires liquid mole fractions, which are zero at the first stage in my case.

I will really appreciate if you can help

----------


## tensteel

please when i get to this site it ask me for user name and passwaord
please somone should help me out
i really need this material

----------


## Shakespear

saadi - Check out ( listen to the course) Whitson's lecture. I suspect that it will help you a lot. I am not a PVT expert and must say that after listening to all the files I learned quite a bit. However I do not need EOS in my everday work hence am not able to help you out.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## maicolee

Dear All,

Do we need hydrocarbon properties to create PVT 

Thanks you

----------


## hoanglongbk88

can anybody reupload the link? Link requires to type the password to access the webside.

----------


## Shakespear

The one I posted does not require any password to access the link  (?????)

----------


## hoanglongbk88

I can not access this link, it requires me the user and password. I really these material because I am writting my dissertation with the title " phase behavior modeling for compositional simulation".
can you send me the link to my email: nguyenhoanglong2303@yahoo.com
thank you so much.

----------


## hoanglongbk88

I mean the link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. Besides that, I would like to have the SPE reports about phase behavoir for composinal simulation. 
everyone can send the link to my email : nguyenhoanglong2303@yahoo.com


THanks for your help.See More: PVT and Reservoir fluids

----------


## Shakespear

Sorry but I can not help you as it seems Prof. Barrufet does not want to share here material any more with the World. That is a shame :-(

Try the more friendly Prof. Wattenbarger (also at Texas A&M) who does not mind sharing. I know him and can vouch for his friendliness  :-)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

or

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## hoanglongbk88

do you have the SPE Coats, K.H. and Smart, G.T.:* " Application of a Regression Based EOS PVT Program to Laboratory Data,"* SPERE (May 1986) 277-299., Shakespear?I am searching the SPEs to reference and write the literure review for my dissertation. But I cannot download any SPE reports because i dont have money to buy them. Therefore I really need your help.

----------


## Shakespear

Sorry friend but I do not have access to SPE online library. Perhaps a kind soul on the forum could HELP Please !!!!   :Smile: 

This paper also looked good but .... no access to it  :Frown: 
From the online Whitson PVT course this is a BIG issue.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

From the guru Whitson
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Try this, send an email to Coats Engineering and perhaps they will share the paper  :Smile:   You have nothing to loose trying.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

PS: I contacted Dan Nichita to try and get this paper. He was more than kind to share it.

 Regression analysis and C7+ description for accurate PVT data calculations with equations of state. Petroleum Geoscience, 7 (2), pp. 181-189, 2001.

 I will try to upload it.

----------


## Shakespear

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Here it is  :Smile:

----------


## hoanglongbk88

thanks Shakespear

----------


## Shakespear

Another good one

NEW STRATEGIC METHOD TO TUNE EQUATION-OF-STATE TO MATCH EXPERIMENTAL DATA FOR COMPOSITIONAL SIMULATION
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

There is a good table in this paper on page 3
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## hoanglongbk88

Thank shakespear so much for your kind help. I am trying my best to research the SPE that you sent to me. They are very useful and give me the general look to my dissertation.

----------


## mnes

Please, Could you re-upload it? I got redirected..

Thanks,

Regards

----------


## SEUNCAROLINE

@Shakespear, pls give tamu username n password to me if u ve ut at my ad seuncaroline at yahoo dot com and i promise to be very discrete with it.

----------


## Shakespear

Problem is I do not have it. At one time it was Public access but now they apparently do not want to share  :Frown:

----------


## soi

it is very shame。。。

----------


## soi

if anyone who wants SPEpaper，can ask me to help~my email：w.wendong@hotmail.com   



i am interesting at PVT and reservoir fluid，Welcome to communicate with anybody！See More: PVT and Reservoir fluids

----------


## paolomaldini

thanks

----------


## Jansen

is there a different login for the link? I am not getting with my login to access de link.

----------


## klh

Dear All,
The web page is now password protected! Is it possible for you to share the downloaded material?
Kind Regards

----------


## Ayax

klh says the true, the page **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]... now required a password to access, please share it, the material promise to be so interesant.. Thanks

----------


## tiger842002

I think you can  download most of Dr. Maria barrufet pvt lectures from the below here link if you need any other materials concerning any pvt subjects i am pleased to help you

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## xiaopengcao

Thanks very~ The metrials you shared are very good~

----------


## kath

Hi,
How can i download the material?

----------


## Mohamed Menessy

Thanks a million but after logging using the link, it directed me to a newer website that asked for a password & username...What shall I do?

----------


## catapam

> Dear Friends:
> 
> Hoping this course material will be useful to whom are interested in pvt and reservoir fluids behavior 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It requested a password to enter the site.

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------

